# Kolchak



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

October 4th will feature the release (finally) of one of the finest horror series ever, "Kolchak - The Night Stalker"! This 1974 series featured the great Darrin McGavin as reporter Carl Kolchak, always sleuthing around something macabre and terrible. Only twenty episodes maybe, but a great show!

Amazon.com: Kolchak - The Night Stalker: Darrin McGavin, Scatman Crothers, James Gregory, Phil Silvers, Eric Braeden, Tom Skerritt, Allen Baron: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51VH1CGR7DL


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so far behind on my DVD collecting that it will be a long time before I can pick this up. It is indeed on my must get list, make no mistake about it.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Where do you stand on the new remake?
With out Darrin Mcgavin, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The sign above my post should explain quite aptly how I feel about the new series. McGavin owned that damn show and it's a travesty to make something under the same name without him.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yep, the original was all about McGavin.

I think I'll have to add the series to my Netflix queue... Gotta love Netflix.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i think i have them all ontape,but dvd,hell yes! i know there ar enot much extras,would have been nice to have one commentary at less!

as far as the new show,they ar edepending one the name to sell it.

DID ANYONE SEE MCGAVIN C.G.I. INTHE OFFICE FOR A FEW SECONDS!?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I did see the CGI McGavin in the office for a brief second or two (how could one miss that seedy suit?). And I smiled.

My take on the new show: It's not bad - in fact it's one of the few current shows I watch, but it certainly isn't the old show. And by that I mean it's so different. It doesn't even resemble the old show. The only similarities are that it's about a reporter named Kolchak. That's it! It much more closely resembles "The X-Files" (can you say Spotnitz?), or even "Millenium". It's dark, moody, and driven completely different than McGavin's show. Carl is much more like a moody Mulder than the old Kolchak here. And the big problem with the show is that you have to wrap up each episode by explaining and then killing the monster. This show does not do that! In fact, by the pilot's end, I knew no more about the monster than I did at the beginning. You have to wrap up the monster, not drag it out like a soap opera!

But it's a pretty good show on its own merits.

Anybody see "Invasion"?


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

just got the dvd set today!

i still need to get the dvd of the tv movies,i know their on the same disk.


----------

